# So how do you eat your Ramen?



## Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

I eat mine just plain, though sometimes I add cheese. I'm planning on trying it with egg.

What about you?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 7, 2010)

i eat mine with a fork


----------



## gon (Aug 7, 2010)

Usually with egg. With cheese though? I've never heard of that.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 7, 2010)

Cheese sounds kind of disgusting. What kind?

Depending on what ramen it is, I'll consider dropping an egg in there right after putting in the noodles.

It really depends on the ramen. I have had it with hot dogs, scallions, onions, and a few other vegetables.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 7, 2010)

Now I have hunger...


----------



## Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> *Cheese sounds kind of disgusting. What kind?*
> 
> Depending on what ramen it is, I'll consider dropping an egg in there right after putting in the noodles.
> 
> It really depends on the ramen. I have had it with hot dogs, scallions, onions, and a few other vegetables.



No it's very good.

I just take a slice of cheese like this and I eat it with the ramen (not in the ramen, but at the same time).


----------



## Samania (Aug 7, 2010)

I eat mine with egg and tons of bok choy. 

I really wish I had this though 





1:40.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 7, 2010)

i eat my ramen raw... uncooked and still hard in the cheap bags.. tastes like chips


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 7, 2010)

with chopsticks


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Aug 7, 2010)

I put two packs of noodles in, then drain the water (or broth w/e you guys call it) and add the flavoring.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 7, 2010)

I also enjoy cheddar ramen with poached eggs.
I usually have 2-3 eggs per cup of ramen.


But but, there is a "real" ramen shop roughly an hour north of where I live.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 7, 2010)

What's ramen?


----------



## Zubon (Aug 7, 2010)

I eat real ramen as it is supposed to be eaten. Freshly cooked by a guy who has been making nothing but one type of ramen for his whole life, not instant.

If I have to eat instant ramen, I really like the new seafood milk flavor you can get now.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't eat ramen.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Aug 7, 2010)

umm with a fork.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 7, 2010)

These are f'n delicious! They're like drugs, I eat two packs of these, yet I'm hungry for more. I can live off it. And pho is also great. Yumm. I usually add some flavors like sauce and what not.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 7, 2010)

I eat oriential ramen noodle soup. Nom nom. Dang. Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 7, 2010)

cheese+hotsauce+bacon bits+scallions+flavor packet

SO WIN.

I'm going to go make some ramen now. You guys made me hungry .


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 7, 2010)

Wif ma mouf.


----------



## Neverlast0 (Aug 7, 2010)

I go back and forth between a fork and chop sticks.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 7, 2010)

I live in an Asian city, so it's easy to find places that sell really good ramen DD

And I use chopsticks. I like the bamboo ones because wooden ones often have splinters, plastic ones make the noodles slip off, and metal ones (personally i never used....).


----------



## aznfury (Aug 7, 2010)

Usually I add egg and whatever I can find. I never use the flavoring unless I'm really hungry or in a rush. xp


----------



## nck (Aug 7, 2010)

I put chili sauce in my spoon and dip my noodles into the spoon before i eat it.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 7, 2010)

ramen is good. so is udon. although i put a bunch of different things so maybe it isn't ramen anymore...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 7, 2010)

anyone tried sriracha? its like amazing in ramen. also amazing in like 100 other things, but that's besides the point.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Spoiler



a naruto is that pink roll thing in ramen.



the bottom right


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 7, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



So THAT'S how they came up with the Konaha Leaf Village sign!


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 7, 2010)

See they have the swirl behind his name.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 7, 2010)

I eat ramen with Raw men.

hehe I'm clever.


----------



## aznfury (Aug 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


me thinks that is a japanese fish cake.


----------



## Jeboy0130 (Aug 7, 2010)

i use chopsticks and i put eggs in while im cooking it


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm too lazy to put eggs but my mom cooks pho a lot so I just get her soup and the little meatball things and add some bean sprouts in, hoisin sauce and hot sriracha sauce. 

Or I'll cook it with hot water, drain it, then add in seasoning (only if I have IndoMie brand)

Or I'll cook it with hot water, drain it, and add in hoisin sauce and beansprouts and some meat. 

Also, I use packets only. Cups = more expensive and bleh.

And of course, *I use chopsticks. *


----------



## abctoshiro (Aug 7, 2010)

RAMEN! oh yeah. i use chopsticks, slurp he broth out and ask for more! and i only eat ramen that is f---ing hot that it can scald my tongue.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 7, 2010)

Chlop Stlicks with an obnoxious sssssluuuurrrp.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 7, 2010)

I eat it with chopsticks. Bamboo. 
And eggs. and other meat, occasionally... yum


----------



## Sherwood (Aug 7, 2010)

egg, green onions, and mushrooms )))


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 7, 2010)

As a strict vegetarian, it's very difficult for me to find a good ramen that I can eat. The only ramen I've found has recently been discontinued. Although I usually ate it with veggies or plain.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 7, 2010)

plain maruchan ramen.

anything else and that's too many calories (stupid carbs...)


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 7, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> anyone tried sriracha? its like amazing in ramen. also amazing in like 100 other things, but that's besides the point.





YourSig said:


> 4chan: "Your shift key isn't just a random button."
> Learn to use shift, please. You'd be saving my eyes.



lol


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 7, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> plain maruchan ramen.
> 
> anything else and that's too many calories (stupid carbs...)



I would think that the sodium content would be more concerning.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 7, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > plain maruchan ramen.
> ...



hehe, yeah, but I dump a lot of the soup.


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 8, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > plain maruchan ramen.
> ...



Not if your a type 1 diabetic


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 8, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > anyone tried sriracha? its like amazing in ramen. also amazing in like 100 other things, but that's besides the point.
> ...



This is true. I don't even know what happened there. o.o Probably my massive craving for ramen overcame my grammar Nazi and decided to skip capitalization.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 8, 2010)

I've never had Ramen.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> i eat my ramen raw... uncooked and still hard in the cheap bags.. tastes like chips



+1. Whenever I cook it, I improvise some weird sauce and add it to the ramen. 



Edward said:


> I eat mine just plain, though sometimes *I add cheese*.



Need to try that...


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

Just tried ramen with eggs. You guys are right. There's no way I can eat it any other way now ;-;.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I've never had Ramen.



D:< Shame on you!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 8, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I've never had Ramen.



Just wait until you get to college.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 8, 2010)

I still don't know what Ramen is. 

I just looked it up on Wikipedia. Looks ****.


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I still don't know what Ramen is.
> 
> I just looked it up on Wikipedia. Looks ****.



I'm pretty sure this is the ramen alot of us are talking about. It is delicious. I'm sure "real" ramen is even better.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh, instant noodles? My god, those are revolting.


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Oh, instant noodles? My god, those are revolting.



How dare you have a different opinion to most people in this thread!?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm going to try to get to get some authentic ramen at Mitsuwa (Edgewater, NJ) sometime. I've always had other dishes there, but never ramen.

These look delicious:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramen#Regional_variations


----------



## Ron (Aug 8, 2010)

The Ramen Girl is one of my favourite movies!
Brittany Murphy died unfortunately.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 8, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Oh, instant noodles? My god, those are revolting.



Well you have to cook them ;P


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 9, 2010)

I dunno... uncooked also makes a great cruncheh snack.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Feanaro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some onions and scallions are always good to add in. And chopsticks makes it all the better XD


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 9, 2010)

Grill it.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 9, 2010)

*Fastest Permutation*

My fastest is a t-perm in 2.01 seconds. Waht is your fastest permutation?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 9, 2010)

I love beef and pork flavah!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 10, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> My fastest is a t-perm in 2.01 seconds. Waht is your fastest permutation?



What the.... I don't even....


----------



## Logan (Aug 10, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> My fastest is a t-perm in 2.01 seconds. Waht is your fastest permutation?


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 10, 2010)

カップ焼きそば現象!!!!
カップ焼きそば現象!!!!
(someone get this reference please)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 10, 2010)

Had a steak today for the first time in forever; was reminded of how leftover steak goes great with somen noodles. Might try it with ramen this week.


----------



## Forte (Aug 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> *sometimes I add cheese.*


----------



## teller (Aug 10, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> My fastest is a t-perm in 2.01 seconds. Waht is your fastest permutation?




Well, I usually stir the noodles a little bit after they soften up, but I never really thought of the process as permutation...it's more of a scramble.


----------



## Forte (Aug 10, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> My fastest is a t-perm in 2.01 seconds. Waht is your fastest permutation?



K permutation is fastest?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 10, 2010)

I eat mine with parmesan cheese on top


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 10, 2010)

I eat mine with paper.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 10, 2010)

Just tried with: beef boullion into boiling water, once beef bouillon dissolved add frozen snow peas and frozen broccoli. After a minute add celery, green onion, jalapeño. After another minute add noodles. Cook 2 minutes. Pour 1 stirred egg (yolk and white mixed together) slowly into broth and noodles. Let cook 1 more minute. ENJOY. DELICIOUS.


----------



## Logan (Aug 10, 2010)

MMMMMM! I'm gunna go make some ramen and add some egg. brb.


Edit: Awesome!! I haven't had ramen in forever!


----------



## Owen (Aug 10, 2010)

I have never eaten Ramen, because I try to only eat American food, but if I did, I would cook the noodles according to the package, then add the flavor packet. It's the way the product was designed, and you should never eat it any other way, as it is haphazardly and dangerous.

If I were a moderator, this thread be closed the second I saw it.


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

Owen said:


> I have never eaten Ramen, because I try to only eat American food, but if I did, I would cook the noodles according to the package, then add the flavor packet. It's the way the product was designed, and you should never eat it any other way, as it is haphazardly and dangerous.
> 
> *If I were a moderator, this thread be closed the second I saw it.*



Which is why you're not a moderator?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > I have never eaten Ramen, because I try to only eat American food, but if I did, I would cook the noodles according to the package, then add the flavor packet. It's the way the product was designed, and you should never eat it any other way, as it is haphazardly and dangerous.
> ...



At least he used the subjunctive case correctly.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 10, 2010)

Owen said:


> I have never eaten Ramen, because I try to only eat American food.



There hardly is any truly original American food (unless it's some native dish), but I think I know where you're going at.

But why? Why limit yourself to a certain culture's food?


----------



## Samania (Aug 10, 2010)

I just picked up a random package of ramen, looked at the back and it said cuttlefish.

That made me kind of depressed D:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 10, 2010)

Owen said:


> I have never eaten Ramen, because I try to only eat American food, but if I did, I would cook the noodles according to the package, then add the flavor packet. It's the way the product was designed, and you should never eat it any other way, as it is haphazardly and dangerous.
> 
> If I were a moderator, this thread be closed the second I saw it.



It's in the Off-Topic Discussion section. Elaborate


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 10, 2010)

One of my former roommates was Korean, so I eat the Kimchi Ramen. I add real Kimchi as well, chopped onions, egg, a light dab of sesame oil, and I try my best to eat it with chop sticks.

Tastes way better than just straight Ramen in my opinion 

Chris


----------



## Olji (Aug 10, 2010)

i've eaten it sometimes, but then it was just with the seasoning from the pack, gonna try everything you say sometimes ^^


----------



## vgbjason (Aug 10, 2010)

Owen said:


> I have never eaten Ramen, because I try to only eat American food, but if I did, I would cook the noodles according to the package, then add the flavor packet. *It's the way the product was designed, and you should never eat it any other way, as it is haphazardly and dangerous.*



So you eat live chickens?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 10, 2010)

vgbjason said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > I have never eaten Ramen, because I try to only eat American food, but if I did, I would cook the noodles according to the package, then add the flavor packet. *It's the way the product was designed, and you should never eat it any other way, as it is haphazardly and dangerous.*
> ...



He also doesn't modify any of his cubes.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Woah, just tried Ramen with eggs, carrots, and chicken flavouring. Yummy.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 11, 2010)

All this noodle talk makes me hungry for noodles. Too bad I'm on a diet and have some deliscous noodle packets I can make right now. 
You guys have to have pho though. It's soooooo good. Just look:





It may not be the healthiest thing you put in your mouth, but it'll be tasty. You can add all the sauces and herbs you want into it and make it super yummy.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 11, 2010)

Owen said:


> I have never eaten Ramen, because I try to only eat American food, but if I did, I would cook the noodles according to the package, then add the flavor packet. It's the way the product was designed, and you should never eat it any other way, as it is haphazardly and dangerous.
> 
> If I were a moderator, this thread be closed the second I saw it.



srsly?

Subjunctive case fail.


EDIT: I dunno, usually eggs, that's it. SO GOOD.


----------



## splinteh (Aug 11, 2010)

With chopsticks and my mouth.


----------



## Kian (Aug 11, 2010)

I stopped eating Ramen so that I might not die of a heart attack at 28.


----------



## goatseforever (Aug 11, 2010)

Owen said:


> I have never eaten Ramen, because I try to only eat American food, but if I did, I would cook the noodles according to the package, then add the flavor packet. It's the way the product was designed, and you should never eat it any other way, as it is haphazardly and dangerous.
> 
> If I were a moderator, this thread be closed the second I saw it.



If I were a moderator I'd ban you.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 11, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> All this noodle talk makes me hungry for noodles. Too bad I'm on a diet and have some deliscous noodle packets I can make right now.
> You guys have to have pho though. It's soooooo good. Just look:
> 
> 
> ...



I've eaten that! It's delicous where they make it here. I usually just add Hoisen Sauce and I'm all set!


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > I have never eaten Ramen, because I try to only eat American food, but if I did, I would cook the noodles according to the package, then add the flavor packet. It's the way the product was designed, and you should never eat it any other way, as it is haphazardly and dangerous.
> ...



If I were a moderator I'd make this post.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 11, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> All this noodle talk makes me hungry for noodles. Too bad I'm on a diet and have some deliscous noodle packets I can make right now.
> You guys have to have pho though. It's soooooo good. Just look:
> 
> 
> ...



Pho is awesome sauce


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 11, 2010)

Ugh, pho has to be my least favorite noodle dish ever. The flavors just don't work for me. 

Edit: Picture of my latest ramen dish (Jin Ramen w/ egg+steak):


Spoiler


----------

